# Good Sam



## elkhartjim (Aug 28, 2008)

Anybody else having a problem getting on the Good Sam web site?


----------



## dennis1949 (Aug 28, 2008)

Re: Good Sam

no


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 28, 2008)

Re: Good Sam

No.  Sometimes their server gets overloaded and is real slow.  I mentioned it on their RV tech forum about a month ago and was told to shut up and get off their forum if I didn't like it.  They seem to be overly sensitive to THEIR problem.  The people on the RV.net forum tend to flame you really bad if they don't agree with your post, so I like to go in and pull their chain every so often. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  I especially like to define my definition of a full-timer to them.      The last time they locked the post finally. :angry:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 28, 2008)

Re: Good Sam

I called Good Sam when we got our new trailer.  They would not talk to me about insurance because my truck is registered in my company and my name.  It was a resounding NO.  I told the guy to quit wearing my mailbox out with their mailings about insurance, if they won't even talk to me.  And we had just rejoined.  Probably won't next year.


----------



## DARLING (Aug 30, 2008)

Re: Good Sam

MY sister had her identy stolen last year, That was a nightmare to straighten out, So I used MY credit card to pay their renewal. So this year Good Sam automaticlly charged MY cedit card as being the one on record for their renewal.  I called them & said that it was not my bill & to credit my card but GS said that I paid it last year so they just charged it. They don't seem to listen.

I ended up calling my credit card company explaining to them that this was an unauthorized charge & to take it off & charge it back to GS.

Since last year & all the stuff my sister went thru, I check my cards online 2-3 times a week.  Call me paranoid but if I waited till I got my statement it woud have been over a month.

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 31, 2008)

Re: Good Sam

I hear you.  I check mine all the time on-line since it takes so long for mail to catch up and I use the card all over the place.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 31, 2008)

Re: Good Sam

I had an ID theft back in 85 and it took me up to a couple of years ago to get the biggest part of it straightened out and cleaned off my records.   I still have one thing on my credit record that says I deny the charge and that is the only thing left and I guess I will have to wait for it to automatically clear.    I now have Lifelock to help prevent this chit from happening again.


----------



## ironart (Sep 1, 2008)

Re: Good Sam

Lee....It will never "Automatically" clear       You have to write them a letter and demand that it be removed.  Happened to me too, and I had to get REAL MAD at all  concerned and threaten to sue before I got any results.....Good Luck..


----------

